# Have you eaten toadfish?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone out there ever tried leopard toadfish?

I know they are ugly as sin, but how do they taste?

Thanks!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I have always wondered - they look like the cabazon (sp) that the west coasters eat. I think thier diet is mostly shellfish and such, probably sweet white meat.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

My rule...if it looks like a standard fish...and not blue, I'll eat it. If not, I'll eat it a couple of days after you do...and you're still alive.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Anyone out there ever tried leopard toadfish?
> 
> I know they are ugly as sin, but how do they taste?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm up for trying it! I see some pretty big ones. I think they have some spines to watch out for....so maybe stuff them in the lionfish bag.
They are ugly....but a bit of searching turned up a few positive reports for eating them.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Positive as in they tasted good or positive like, they ate them and lived?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Positive as in they tasted good or positive like, they ate them and lived?


Both!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I have they are white meat and good as best I can remember. It was back in the late 50s when I ate some in those days anything we caught was tried. Next time you catch one cut him and see how clean and white the meat is.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have never eaten a toadfish but have eaten some frogfish which are just as ugly. One of the best tasting fish.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

fishboy said:


> I have always wondered - they look like the cabazon (sp) that the west coasters eat. I think thier diet is mostly shellfish and such, probably sweet white meat.


Cabazon are delicious! I have never tried toadfish but heard they are great. The have really nice white firm meat. If I catch a big one I'll try it!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I want to check the stomach contents of some toadfish to see of they are eating small lionfish. Figured I would try the meat out while I was at it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I want to check the stomach contents of some toadfish to see of they are eating small lionfish. Figured I would try the meat out while I was at it.


What difference does it make a lionfish has only a protein poison hot water destroys it cook it and it's harmless the instant it hits the pan besides I doubt it would hurt you if eaten raw (Stomach acids). :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> What difference does it make a lionfish has only a protein poison hot water destroys it cook it and it's harmless the instant it hits the pan besides I doubt it would hurt you if eaten raw (Stomach acids). :thumbup:


I'm not sure that you mean. Inquiring researchers want to know if toadfish are eating lionfish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought.you were concerned about a problem eating them if they consumed lionfish.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I picked up this guy on Wednesday. I cleaned the toadfish with some effort. The skin was slippery and tough. The body was flaccid and flabby, making it difficult to control while cleaning. The meat is white and firm. I hope to cook it up this weekend. The only question I have now is, which of my kids do I trick into eating it? :yes:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What's the problem Bryan you don't take my word that I have eaten them and they are good. I didn't say they were easy to clean. Chicken


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We cooked up the toadfish last night. It was very good. The meat was mild and relatively firm, similar to lobster in texture but a little less firm.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok now I remember thats just how they tasted back in the 50s.


----------

